# Steam - Kann kein Spiel kaufen



## Rammon (8. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte mir eben bei Steam Half Life 2 Episode 2 kaufen.
Ich wollts per KK machen, hab alles erforderliche Felder ausgefühlt doch irgendwie kamm diese Fehlermeldung:
"Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Ihr Kauf konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden."

Hab danach mal danach gegoogelt, doch hab nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Liegt es vielleicht daran das ich die KK meines Bruders nehmen wollte da ich selbst keine habe??


----------



## firewalker2k (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Steam - Kann kein Spielkaufen*

Wenn er mit seiner Kreditkarte schon Episode 2 für sich selbst gekauft, kanns sein, dass es daran liegt. Hatte das Problem auch mal..


----------



## Zapped (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Steam - Kann kein Spielkaufen*



			
				Rammon am 08.02.2009 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mir eben bei Steam Half Life 2 Episode 2 kaufen.
> Ich wollts per KK machen, hab alles erforderliche Felder ausgefühlt doch irgendwie kamm diese Fehlermeldung:
> "Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Ihr Kauf konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden."
> 
> ...



Hatte letztens das selbe Problem mit PayPal. Hatte dann den SteamSupport angeschrieben, und der hat es dann wieder freigeschaltet.
Keine Ahnung woran es lag, aber jetzt funktioniert es wieder.


----------



## Rammon (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Steam - Kann kein Spielkaufen*



			
				firewalker2k am 08.02.2009 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er mit seiner Kreditkarte schon Episode 2 für sich selbst gekauft, kanns sein, dass es daran liegt. Hatte das Problem auch mal..



Ne der hat kein Steam, daran kanns nicht liegen



			
				Zapped am 08.02.2009 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte letztens das selbe Problem mit PayPal. Hatte dann den SteamSupport angeschrieben, und der hat es dann wieder freigeschaltet.
> Keine Ahnung woran es lag, aber jetzt funktioniert es wieder.



Hm, dann werd ich das vielleicht mal machen.
Kann man denen auf Deutsch schreiben oder muss es auf Englisch sein?


----------



## Zapped (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Steam - Kann kein Spielkaufen*



			
				Rammon am 08.02.2009 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> firewalker2k am 08.02.2009 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst auch auf Deutsch schreiben.


----------



## GorrestFump (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Steam - Kann kein Spielkaufen*

Hatte diesen Fehler schon mit allen möglichen Varianten (paypal, click and buy, Kreditkarte).
Ich weiß auch nicht was da falsch läuft, liegt aber an steam und nicht an deiner Karte.


----------



## Rammon (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Steam - Kann kein Spielkaufen*

Das Problem hat sich erledigt, habs eben noch mal versucht und jetzt gings.
Jetzt muss ichs nur noch laden 
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

